# SQL - Video / Flash / or other guided tutorials?



## jsabarese (Nov 18, 2004)

I bought a membership at an online training site. there are many useful tutorials there, but it is setup in such a way that the media cannot be saved. i've tried d/l managers (HiDownload and URL Helper) but nothing seems to grab 'em. why would i want to save 'em? well, i don't have a lot of free time, yet i've paid for the courses and i'd like to view 'em at my leisure.

regardless of all that, do you have a suggested video tutorial / instructional media (or flash, robodemo - whatever the media type) w/ some "sit back and watch" quality to it?

call me crazy, but since php and mysql are open source, i thought that perhaps i'd be fortunate enough to find a PHP / MySQL video training course available FREE for download.

I've found some good stuff on the Gnutella network, but i have yet to acquire the entire collection of AVI's. (appears to be 19+ "chapters" roughly 10 - 20 MB each, and i've found one AVI file totaling about 575 megs of a nearly identical title)
Since I'm using this strictly for educational / learning purposes, does that make it okay to d/l via P2P? i have no intent to profit from these files, other than the value of the information therein.

anyone have a suggestion? anyone have a course of their own that they'd like to share (perhaps something you've made w/ robodemo or flash, camstudio or otherwise)? i have several php / mysql pdf books already, but the video "watch it happen" stuff is what really seems to boost my learning curve.

thanks!


----------

